# another taser video...



## Archangel M (Jul 14, 2011)

[yt]0lfka659CNs[/yt]

http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...eo-Police-defuse-Walmart-incident-with-Taser/


> FOLEY, Ala. - Bystanders recorded an altercation between an Arizona couple and two police officers at a Walmart last week that resulted in a Taser deployment and charges against both individuals for assault on a police officer.
> 
> According to WKRG.com, the odd incident began when the couple - identified as Anthony and Chrisanna Smith - accused Officer Caleb Bibby of "treason" because he was shopping while on duty. The situation escalated, with the couple becoming increasingly agitated and repeatedly failing to obey the officer's orders. At one point, Anthony Smith slapped the officer and threw a punch that connected with Officer Bibby's throat.
> 
> ...



I've had a few run-in's with people in stores while on-duty. It's as if buying a gatorade on a hot day is some sort of dereliction of duty. Even if a copper is buying some laundry soap for home, as long as he is inside a business in his jurisdiction he is a presence in a local business vs parking in some lot watching cars drive by...as part of community policing some depts want officers to make contact with local biz/stores/schools/etc. Whats the big deal if the cop decides to buy a snack while he's there?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2011)

I admit; I've gone shopping on duty.  In uniform.  I've still got a radio.  I've walked out without buying anything, too, when I needed to answer a call.  Even after spending several minutes finding what I was looking for.  But, if you've got a problem about me being in a store on the clock -- call my boss.  File a complaint.  Don't make the mistake of SLAPPING OR PUNCHING me.  I'm not going to wait as long as this guy did, and I'm not going to be in a human tug of war over your arm!

Most people have run an errand or two in their lifetime while at work or during work hours.  My day is 12 hours long.  I start before most places open on days, and finish after many of them close.  Sometimes, that means I'll make a stop while working.  Other times, I'm just checking the area, and remember I need something -- or even need something for work, and am buying it.  I mean, how terrible of me to actually put a piece of my paycheck back into the area that generates it!

This sort of thing is on the order of people complaining about too many cops eating a meal in a restaurant together.  Gee... do they go to lunch with their coworkers?  Do they ever have a working lunch where they figure out what needs to be done, discuss issues or whatever?  Again, we still have radios.  I've left more than one meal on the table to answer calls for service.  (Yeah, we do often frequent places that understand and respect this, and will do things like hold our meal for us.)


----------



## MJS (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't watch the vid at work, but I'll comment on the link.  IMO, these people must be pretty damn stupid.  I mean really.  Do they not expect this guy to stop and get something to eat?  How about running into a store, restaurant, to use the bathroom?  As for too many people eating at the same spot....lol, funny you should say that, because that happened where I work.  So, the supervisor started to monitor where everyone was going, how many people were at a given spot.  Want to know how long that lasted?  About a week.  

But I agree...if these idiots are that concerned with something thats not an issue in the first place, why not stop to HQ, speak to the supervisor and file a complaint.  Noooo...thats too hard.  Instead, lets verbally assault and physically assault the officer.  

Guess these 2 were thinking with their *** instead of their brain.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, we had the monitoring and "don't eat breakfast too early" go on for years...  One ******* (who subsequently was arrested for indecent exposure to a child) would call the chief's office if he felt we were getting breakfast too early or if there were too many cops eating together.  So for years, we had a policy of "no breakfast before 9 AM" and no more than 2 together.  Let's see...  You're starting work at 7 AM, and probably left home before 6 -- maybe closer to 5 -- to get to work on time, thanks to traffic and the realities of where you can afford to live on what we're paid.  And now, you've got to wait till 9 AM for breakfast.  Took me back to high school where "lunch" started so early it was more like brunch.


----------



## MJS (Jul 14, 2011)

Still at work, but got the chance to see the video.  I hate to armchair qb, but from my pov, I'd say he waiting a bit too long to tase that jackass.  As JKS said, playing the tug of war was a bit out of hand.  Give 2 or 3 warnings to comply, and hit that sob with the taser.  

I had to laugh when that woman got tackled down. LOL.  Gotta love how they threaten a lawsuit, yet they egg this cop on and on and on.


----------



## Bikewr (Jul 15, 2011)

It occurred to me when I saw this article that these folks must be associated with the "soverign citizen" movement; they largely appear to have a pathological hatred of authority.....


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm a uniformed officer in a store buying something sounds like a good idea to me.  It shows that an officer does come to the store for anyone casing it for robbery. It also shows the officer as a human being who **gasp** actually needs things now and again.  It is also a chance for community relations with the store manager/owner. There is a line of course.  If the officer was pushing around a loaded grocery cart or sitting in a strip club, that's over the line.  Even then, laying your hands on an officer is a bad idea and simply stupid.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 16, 2011)

The "treason" accusation was a hoot. I agree that there may be some Sovereign Citizen underpinnings here.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 16, 2011)

Really stupid people doing something really stupid...

I wouldn't even bother going into the reasons that ANY uniformed professional would have for stopping into a store to buy something, they have breaks just like anyone else does during their working day, whether scheduled or not. I have worked in sales for many years and you never take a scheduled break, you take them when you can.

Either way, these two a$$clowns got what they deserved, tased, tackled and thrown in jail.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

Been in law enforcement for years and agree that now and then we have to go into a store and pick something up. Great for PR and community policing as well. 

As for the scheduled or non-scheduled break guy above... no we don't get breaks. We can take lunch and may have some down time when we are not on A call, however, we are still ON call and may have to leave our meal there or drop whatever we are doing. We are out the money and still hungry. If the restaurant is a frequent visit, they may save it for us and have it if we are able to return, but it is no longer fresh. Bad things don't just stop happening so we can take a break. 

We are also there (while eating) answering questions and resonding to comments that the other patrons in the establishment may have for us. We can't just say "sorry, come back in a few. I'm on break." Regardless of how some may view us, we are servants to the society we serve. We are the warriors that the good people call upon to do harm on their behalf and lay our bodies in harms way so that they don't have to. 

It is just laughable that people actually think that we have scheduled or unscheduled breaks at all. We are lucky to eat during some shifts. If I do catch the opportunity to stop in a store (which by the way is in my jurisdiction), I do have a radio and am able to respond to any call the public may need me for. Funny how some are so quick to criticize LEOs, but are just as quick to call us when they have a problem that they can't handle themselves.

How many times have any of us seen members of the fire department in the grocery store shopping? Aren't they uniformed professionals? Aren't they on call? Difference is, everyone loves the firefighters. They don't usually have to lay hands on your idiot friend or family member for acting like a fool or comitting a crime. WE DO!! (And glad we can be there for you when you need us).

Ignorance is understood, however, ask first before making an anus of yourself.

James


----------

